# Nissan Leaf Pricing Announced - Car to sell for $44,300 USD



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

Nissan LEAF Pricing Announced - But Batteries Not Included

It’s official. Nissan is planning to sell its new all-electric LEAF (Leading, Environmentally Friendly, Affordable, Family Car) electric car in Japan for around 3.5 -4 million Yen, which equates to around $44,300, according to the Mainichi Shimbun on Wednesday.

There’s no exact date set for release, but Nissan says it will launch the car in Japan, Europe and the U.S. in the second half of this year. Nissan’s LEAF will be cheaper than Mitsubishi’s MiEV electric car, which is priced at around Y4.6 million ($51,000 USD) according to the report same report. More...


----------



## San_Carlos_Jeff (Nov 7, 2008)

Another site I frequent has been discussing Leaf pricing and it was decided that this $44k USD number has never been verified. Did you get this from a Nissan source?

-Jeff


----------



## John (Sep 11, 2007)

I remember reading somewhere that Nissan had discarded the idea of leasing the battery as unpalatable to consumers and would instead only be selling the car with battery. $44,300US is the upper price estimation speculated by Mainichi Shimbun a Japanese news paper and so is estimated to sell below this. Nissan wants to undercut the Mitsubishi iMiEV which launched at an even higher price that this (4.6 million yen). The Japanese consumers will also get a 1.39 million yen subsidy off the price of either an iMiEV or Leaf. Mitsubishi hopes to have the price of the iMiEV down to about 2 million yen by 2014. I'm sure Nissan will cut its prices to suit. 2 million yen is about what I think a base line Prius sells for in Japan.


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

San_Carlos_Jeff said:


> Another site I frequent has been discussing Leaf pricing and it was decided that this $44k USD number has never been verified. Did you get this from a Nissan source?
> 
> -Jeff


I got it rom a Japanese Source. If it's false then I'm curious to hear what Nissan has to say about it.


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

John said:


> Nissan had discarded the idea of leasing the battery as unpalatable to consumers and would instead only be selling the car with battery.


Now THAT'S interesting! I wonder what this will mean for New Zealand pricing in 2011?


----------



## San_Carlos_Jeff (Nov 7, 2008)

John said:


> I remember reading somewhere that Nissan had discarded the idea of leasing the battery as unpalatable to consumers and would instead only be selling the car with battery.


I saw something over the weekend (unfortunately can't remember where) that said customers will have the option to lease or buy the battery, and Nissan expects most customers to lease. Not sure why they expect that, but maybe that's because I'd be in the "buy" category of customer.

-Jeff


----------



## John (Sep 11, 2007)

http://www.ohio.com/business/88714522.html
Quote “Nissan's North American unit decided against battery-pack leases for the Leaf in the United States.
''The battery and car will be transacted together,'' said Katherine Zachary, a spokeswoman for Nissan North America in Franklin, Tenn.
''If customers lease the car, they'll have only one monthly payment, and if they buy it, they'll only have one payment. We do expect more people to lease than buy.''


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

San_Carlos_Jeff said:


> I saw something over the weekend (unfortunately can't remember where) that said customers will have the option to lease or buy the battery, and Nissan expects most customers to lease. Not sure why they expect that, but maybe that's because I'd be in the "buy" category of customer.
> 
> -Jeff


Me too. I'd be in the "buy" category. I guess we're the odd ones out according to statistics?


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

I have a feeling the chevy volt just got more expensive on this news. Of all the OEM hybrid or EVs, I kindof like this one. It looks rather......normal. Or at least more normal.


----------



## Mesuge (Mar 6, 2008)

From the manufs. perspective, they don't have the volume production up and running yet, factories ready to spit out hundred thousands batt. pack might be there around 2015-2020 (or never). So, for them it is either long term strategic focus and subsidizing the price (ala Prius story) throughout first product generations (what Nissan-Renault appeared to be doing/promising) or stick it out for almost full price, i.e. quite expensive. I'm afraid they are all falling into the latter case as their ICE sales fell so sharp during economic crisis, that to make a decade long commitment for another technology, which eats into their profits anyway (no spares/maintanance revenue for dealership network), must feel rather risky in these times. I doubt there will be that massive market for $40-50k compact Nissan or kei class car in case of mitsu, the pool of first adopters and EV fans is not that large, tens of thousands globally perhaps. Very different situation will be in Europe, what's for sure the pricing here will be at least 1/3 higher than in the U.S., nowadays you can have econoboxes very cheaply doing 60-70mpg.


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

> From the manufs. perspective...


 I think these are good points, and the prices quoted are very discouraging to me. I think they are much too high to achieve any significant market penetration. Only a small affluent "hard core" group will actually purchase one of these.


----------

